# parques de material



## Petus

En el estado de Querétaro las actividades en el sector las realiza el Instituto de la Vivienda (IVEQ) que tiene por objeto brindar más y mejores casas para los queretanos, operando programas de construcción de nuevas viviendas en todos los municipios. Actúa como un organismo público descentralizado del estado, con personalidad jurídica y patrimonio propios, cuyas actividades son: desarrollar programas de vivienda terminada, progresiva y de mejoramiento de la misma, adquiriendo para tal efecto terrenos; integrar una bolsa de tierra para vivienda; urbanizar y fraccionar terrenos; obtener créditos; constituir y administrar *parques de materiales* que apoyen la autoconstrucción y establecer sistemas de financiamiento y captación de recursos para la vivienda.
 
How would you say parques de materiales, using this context, in English?  I doubt it is "Material Parks"... any idea?
 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, sounds like building material yards or something like that.


----------



## Candle9000

I've never heard something like that but it must be the building materials, _to administrate materials for construction/building_.

_Autoconstrucción_?


----------



## k-in-sc

Candle9000 said:


> I've never heard something like that but it must be the building materials, _to administrate materials for construction/building_.
> 
> _Autoconstrucción_?



''Administrate" isn't a word  
''Administer'' wouldn't be the word here either. You probably wanted to say ''supply'' or ''provide.''

It sounds like it means construction material yards for the benefit of people who are building their own houses, building supply yards that support the construction of homes by their owners, construction supply depots designed to encourage owner-built housing.


----------



## Candle9000

Oh, darn. Thanks for the correction. 

I think that it doesn't refer to only houses, but also other business like buildings, parks, streets, etc. I'm not really sure how to say it, but it refers to more aspects of the city.


----------



## k-in-sc

Candle9000 said:


> I think that it doesn't refer to only houses, but also other business like buildings, parks, streets, etc. I'm not really sure how to say it, but it refers to more aspects of the city.



The original mentions "viviendas" numerous times ...


----------



## Candle9000

k-in-sc said:


> The original mentions "viviendas" numerous times ...



 It also sais "urbanizar y fraccionar terrenos", but of course houses are the priority.
Then it's not really buildings and parks, but streets, the streets where the houses are. It involves the asphalt and the lighting by example.


----------



## k-in-sc

It still sounds to me like it's encouraging construction of houses. How would you have ''autoconstrucción'' of a street?


----------



## Petus

So do you think I could translate it as Supply building materials? Someone else translated it as manage materials parks... it doesn't sound correct, at least for me it doesn't. So now I don't know what to put.


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, yeah, I was thinking "supply/provide building materials," but that's not what your original says. You might want to say "... urbanize(?) and subdivide tracts of land, obtain/arrange credit, set up and administer building supply yards in support of do-it-yourself construction, ..."


----------



## jlmyth

If it's for construction I think it would be "aggregate pit/yard" - material used to add into concrete, or for refilling purposes.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's for building houses, so I'm not sure you can assume the "materiales" are only concrete.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

k-in-sc said:


> Hmm, sounds like building material yards or something like that.


 
I totally agree with this translation.


----------



## Candle9000

_Autoconstrucción _itself confuses me, but I guess you can ignore the _auto _and use _construcción_. It's not like the context changes. =/


----------



## k-in-sc

Why would they say "autoconstrucción" if they meant "construcción"?


----------



## Anmei

Could it be: set up and administrate material (supply) yards... 

As for autoconstruccion- maybe self assembly or personal construction.

Sounds like what the Housing Authority does here with varying success.


----------



## Candle9000

I think _autoconstrucción _is an error, as simple as to say that I don't think the houses will build by themselves.


----------



## Anmei

Candle9000 said:


> I think _autoconstrucción _is an error, as simple as to say that I don't think the houses will build by themselves.


 
In this case, self assembly would mean that it is material that a non expert could use, for example, people who are involved in Habitat for Humanity.


----------



## k-in-sc

Obviously houses can't build themselves, but people can build their own houses. 
The problem I see with "assembly" is that it suggests a kit or pre-cut parts.


----------

